# Surf Fishing Late August?



## muleypsycho (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello All

My family and I will be visiting the Pensacola area this year during the last two weeks in August. We will be staying at the beach on Santa Rosa Island and I expect to do some fishing in the surf there. We were in the area a couple of years ago during this time of year and I didn't know squat (still don't :lol about what I could catch and how to catch them. In the end I learned a little bit and caught a bunch of Ladyfish, but not much of anything else.

So my question is.......what other fish might be available off the beach this time of year and what tackle do I need to bring/buy in order to get at them consistently? I would really like to catch a Pompano or two...but hear there may not be many around that time of year?

PS

If anyone by chance has questions about salmon or steelhead fishing on the eastern slope of the Cascades in Washington State....I may be able to help you out and answer them.

Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## muleypsycho (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

It's gonna be really hot weather. Might get a hurricane coming thru.
fish early in the morning for ladyfish and small jacks. put those on ice, then head back at dusk and fish for sharks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

You might want to hit the surf fishing and inshore reports for august and september reports. Also if you're comfortable on a kayak you could hit the sound on the north side. Depending on where you're staying it may be closer than the beach.


----------



## muleypsycho (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok....I would be closer to the gulf side. Any suggestions on lures, bait, gear and methods for catching the Jacks? Last time I was there the Ladyfish were easily caught by ripping swim baits through the surf, but from I understand they are not that great to eat......looking to put a few fish on the grill, maybe the jacks are better?

Thanks again


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

August is definitely some warm water. Provided we don't have any hurricanes, the next issue could be algae-the slimy stuff can make fishing impossible. BUT, if you have some clean water here are a few tips. Fresh peeled shrimp fished with flourocarbon leaders will catch most anything small-medium that runs the surf. A flashy silver spoon can provide a morning of fun on light tackle with bluefish, jacks, hardtails, and ladyfish. If you have a heavier setup August is primetime for all sizes of sharks. Pompano are still around but usually another species of fish finds the bait first. Whiting are a delicious surf fish and are pretty easy to catch. Focus on holes close to shore or shorelines that drop steeply into the water (usually means a little deeper water). Fish fresh shrimp on light gear within 20 yards of shore, drag the bottom, and when you catch one they tend to school so focus in that general area. Hope this helps. PM me with any questions and I'll do my best.

-Jason Purdy


----------



## muleypsycho (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks j purdy....much apprecated!!!! I'll definetly try that and hope that a hurricane doesn't come through. Maybe I'll PM you when it gets closer to that time.

Thanks again


----------

